# blasita reaches 20k!...



## Masood

Well done, blasita, on reaching the 20k milestone!

Here's to the next 20,000!

Thanks for all your helpful posts!


----------



## Agró

Masood said:


> Well done, blasita, on reaching the 20k milestone!
> 
> Here's to the next 20,000!
> 
> Thanks for all your helpful posts!



Lo suscribo y lo firmo.
Esperamos otros tantos, mínimo.
*FELICIDADES*


----------



## chamyto

Felicidades por esos 20 000 posts, Blasita. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sound shift

Yeah, well done, Blasita. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Julvenzor

¡Felicidades, *Blasita*!


----------



## Peterdg

¡De mi parte también muchas felicidades! 

Es increíble que ya hayas alcanzado los 20.000 y, lo que es aun más de extrañar, siempre con comentarios acertados.

Muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos con nosotros.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## blasita

Wow! What a nice surprise! Many thanks, Masood.


Queridos Agró, Chamyto, Sound, Julvenzor y Peter: ¡Muchas gracias!


Hay que ver lo que saben estos hombres y lo majetes que son. Chicos, con vosotros da gloria entrar en los foros y esto no se paga con nada. Gracias por enseñarme algo nuevo cada día y ser la chispa que da vida al foro.

Thank you, guys. Don't ever change.

Un saludito de los míos y un abrazo para todos.


----------



## Namarne

Muchísimas... *¡¡FELICIDADES!! *
¡20.000 posts!, suena impresionante. Y además es un placer leerte, encontrarte y saludarte tantas miles de veces.  
Un abrazo grande, dear Blasita. 

Jordi


----------



## blasita

Hablando del rey del Roma, digo ... de gente que sabe tanto y del gusto que da cruzarse con ellos en los hilos ... ¡Muchos "cenquius" de esos, Mr Namarne!


Eres un cielo, de esos que quedan pocos. ¡Muchas gracias! Y, aunque nos hayamos saludado bastante últimamente, te mando otro saludito (no te creas, que "saluditos" no se los doy a cualquiera, ni mucho menos ...).

Un abrazo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un saludo y mis felicitaciones por tus valiosas colaboraciones.


----------



## blasita

Muy agradecida por tu felicitación, Xiao.

Eres un pozo de sabiduría, tienes las ideas muy claras y, en fin, que tenerte es un lujazo para el foro. Y, además, tienes algo que yo valoro mucho: educación y respeto por los demás. No te "jubiles" nunca, por favor.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muchas gracias, Blasita.


----------



## duvija

Felicitaciones, Blasita. And many more....


----------



## blasita

¡Muchas gracias, Duvi!

Un besazo.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Acabo de descubrir este "Additional Forum"... y, aunque no llevo demasiado tiempo por aquí, debo decir que ha sido un placer cruzarme con tus colaboraciones.

Así que, aunque un poco tarde, muchas felicidades *blasita*, y a doblar esa cifra!


----------



## blasita

Hola, *Alice*. ¡Qué ilusión! *¡Muchas gracias!* Estoy encantada de que estés en el foro. Ojalá te quedes muuucho tiempo por aquí. Un abrazo.


----------



## osa_menor

Congratulations Blasita,

just now I discovered this thread. I want to thank you for your valuable contributions. I learned a lot by reading your posts. Your replies are among the ones I appreciate most.
A big hug 
Ursula


----------



## blasita

Hi Ursula.

Thank you very much!

Your questions are sooo interesting: just keep on asking! 

See you around.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Acabo de descubrir este hilo. Igual, me disculpo por no haberme fijado sin ayuda que habías sobrepasado los 20.000 (y ahora ya los 21.000). Es que, para mí, tú eres parte del inventario de estos foros. Siempre con una respuesta certera y su toque de humor cuando se justifica. Gracias por estar allí y por seguir viniendo.


----------



## blasita

Amigo Oldy:

Nunca es tarde, especialmente si la dicha es tan buena como esta.

Gracias a ti por estar siempre ahí. Muchas gracias por todo.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## ukimix

Felicidades a la comunidad por tus 21779  Son un valioso aporte. ¡Y a ti muchas gracias!  

Un abrazo


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Tarde mal y a rastras... (según Google: tarde, mal y arrastro, como si fuesen las 40). Nunca me paso por aquí, así que he visto tu hilo de pura casualidad. Aunque llego muuy, muuuuuy tarde...... gracias, Blasita. Es un placer encontrarte en cualquier hilo. 

Un abrazo


----------



## blasita

Hola, Ukimix. Qué sorpresa tan bonita que revivieras este hilo tan querido —por las personas que han participado— para mí. Muchas gracias por todo.

Estimada Valeria. Tú siempre cantas las cuarenta, las veinte en oros y te llevas las diez de monte. Siempre ganas todas las bazas en el foro. Ni tarde ni mal ni a rastras, te lo aseguro. Nunca es tarde mientras que estemos por aquí. Gracias a ti por tus siempre impecables comentarios, por tu amabilidad y por hacer que entrar al foro sea un placer.

Un fuerte abrazo a los dos.


----------



## Sembrador

No estaba seguro si esperarme hasta los 22.000 mensajes, o pasar de una vez para dejarte mi más sincero agradecimiento por tu gentil manera de ayudarnos a aprender. Sean 22.000, 30.000 o 50.000, cada uno de tus mensajes es una joya invaluable. 

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## duvija

21.790 son suficientes para un saludo! Bien, Blasita, seguí así !!!!!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Creo que yo no me había pasado por acá (casi no visito los sures de WR). Aprovecho para felicitarte, blasita, por tu manera incansable de ayudar al foro y sobre todo a los foreros.

Un abrazo hasta Madrí.


----------



## blasita

Sembrador, parece mentira que en tan poco tiempo hayas pasado a ser tan querido. Gracias a ti.

Y tú así, Duvi. Gracias y un besote.

Aprecio mucho tu felicitación y tus palabras, JeSuisSnob. Gracias.

Un abrazote a los tres.


----------



## maxjex

Que le paso a Blasita que la quiero,porque tiene en el avatar el lazo negro


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Maxjex, hace un buen tiempo que blasita no ha estado muy bien, pero anteayer recibí un mail de ella, así que el lazo negro (que yo no había notado porque conversamos por mail) puede ser nada más que un reflejo de un estado de ánimo temporal. De todos modos, le estoy escribiendo apenas termine este mensaje. Puedes mandarme un PM si lo deseas.


----------



## maxjex

Oldy Nuts said:


> Maxjex, hace un buen tiempo que blasita no ha estado muy bien, pero anteayer recibí un mail de ella, así que el lazo negro (que yo no había notado porque conversamos por mail) puede ser nada más que un reflejo de un estado de ánimo temporal. De todos modos, le estoy escribiendo apenas termine este mensaje. Puedes mandarme un PM si lo deseas.


gracias por quitar ese peso de encima,porque la estimo


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Maxjex, mándame un PM, las cosas no son tan sencilas y no me parece propio discutirlas en un foro público.


----------



## blasita

Buenas tardes a todos:

Muchas gracias por acordarte de mí, Maxjex. Yo también te estimo mucho y te echo de menos, igual que a los demás participantes del foro. Sí, Oldy, lo puse por un estado de ánimo, aunque relacionado con este foro.

De corazón, quería agradecerles a todos ustedes/agradeceros a todos vosotros y a _todos_ los demás miembros de los distintos foros de WR todas sus enseñanzas, todos esos intercambios de conocimientos y de opiniones; todos y cada uno de esos momentos tan especiales que me han regalado. Les echo mucho de menos, pero desgraciadamente no depende de mí el no poder estar como quisiera. No duden en mandarme mensajes privados para comentar cualquier tema o pedir ayuda, por favor: siempre me alegro de recibirlos. Si no fuera posible por este medio, por correo electrónico.

Aprovecho para desearles a todos una muy feliz Navidad y un año colmado de parabienes.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## snarkhunter

Congratulations on reaching such an impressive figure, *blasita*! That says it all...


----------



## blasita

Thank you very much, Snarkhunter!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année 2016!


----------



## Kerena

Lástima que llego tarde, pero no podía pasar por alto este acontecimiento tan especial  para felicitarte. También quiero darte las gracias por la valiosa ayuda que en repetidas ocasiones me ofreciste, siempre dispuesta y cordial. Lamento mucho que ya no estés en los foros, te extrañamos mucho, te lo digo de corazón. Mis mejores deseos para ti en este nuevo año.


----------



## blasita

¡Muchas gracias, Kerena! 

Qué alegría me has dado. Nunca es tarde si la dicha es tan buena. Agradezco de corazón tus amables palabras. Mis mejores deseos también
para ti y los tuyos.


----------

